
Square has acquired a 32-year-old restaurant delivery company - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/25/square-has-acquired-entrees-on-trays/
======
drallison
English is wonderful language. Parsing the title, it appears the products
being delivered are "32-year-old restaurants".

